# No sex in my marriage



## tsmy143 (Mar 29, 2013)

i am in my 20's, he is in his 30's. We haven't had sex in 3 years, mostly due to his low sex drive. 

and he has gotten frustrated and agitated.
I am also more angry and short tempered. 

Does lack of sex cause mood problems??

personal experiences please


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Let's put it this way...I get irritated when I have to go for multiple days between having sex. So I would say it's a huge issue in your life. So your husband is getting irritated because you want sex and it's been 3+ years??????


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Has he been seen by a doctor for his LD? Is he on any medications that might lower it etc?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree with Plan 9. After about 4 days I get somewhat frustrated. But three years?

By now I would think you would have gone through the "frustrated" phase, into the "desperate" phase and headed towards the "insane" phase.

Get him tested and get it corrected. The frustration will grow into resentment and will leak offer to all the other areas of your relationship with him (if it hasn't already).


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm guessing this is the main issue...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/physical-mental-health-issues/70388-please-help-me.html

Maybe when this is resolved things may turn around for you.


----------

